# Need help with FORM-1022



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi 

I am filling out FORM -1022. I need help with the below questions in form 1022 : 


*Question 12 : Client number of file number issued by the department *

Is this same as the TRN number ??? 

Question 16: 
*Application Details : 

Date of Application: 
Lodged at : 
VIsa class: 189 *

is this the submitted date of my application?? and what to be filled in "lodged at" ?


Please help.
Thanks


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

prmadhav said:


> Hi
> 
> I am filling out FORM -1022. I need help with the below questions in form 1022 :
> 
> ...


Best of luck!


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

This number is udually present in the address of the email ssent by your CO


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

akanawu said:


> Best of luck!


I thought ...lodge at ....then 'online' may be write...but now i realise after getting that answer ....it must be 'electronically'

Thanks a lot .


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

I have a same situation when i lodged my app i had included my wife as dependent and two months before my child was born now my CO sent me form 1022 and i need help with it. Section or Point no 13 is confusing for me which ask me to provide dependent members details who are or were included in the application so where do i need to provide my child details???


----------

